# LB: Trevor Ariza Is "Delusional"



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Jerome James has crawled out of Larry Brown's doghouse while Trevor Ariza is trapped deeper.
> 
> The war of words between Ariza and Brown escalated yesterday when the Knick coach called him "delusional" for claiming ignorance on being removed from the rotation.
> With James activated, Ariza could be deactivated. Brown is furious Ariza raised the issue Monday that a lack of communication existed and "confusion" reigned in the locker room.
> ...


http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/59953.htm


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

Ariza isn't talented enough to have an attitude. If he at least had skills being self-centered would be somewhat justifiable but given Ariza's lack of any skill i don't see how he got cocky lol.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> given Ariza's lack of any skill i don't see how he got cocky lol.


LOL :laugh: :rotf: :rofl:


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Lol. That's funny. Ariza complaining. Shows how much he cares about winning...because when he plays, they don't win. He needs to be shipped out with JJ before their stock goes down any deeper


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

This summer, he really needs to get in the gym and work on his game. He is the same player he was in last year's summer-league


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Worse even...I think Ariza's a lost cause. He's always gonna be a liability because of his terrible ballhandling skills. That's not something you can just practice over the summer. I think they need to shop Ariza.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

no way guys, ariza's good, defensively. whenever the knicks shop players just about 99% of the time ariza's name is mentioned, not that he's a bad player, but because he's good defensively, i mean he doesn't have a shot now, but if he develops his shooting game during the offseason, then this guy could be NASTY. and what's this about being the same as last year's summer league, during this year of the summer league he averaged nearly 17 or 16 points. so what's with this guys? give the guy a break.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

You'd have to watch him play to know what he's done to the Knicks on the offensive end this season. I've watch him turn the ball over with no pressure on him. I've watched him have trouble bringing up the ball with no one at all guarding him. I've watched him shoot uncontested airballs. I don't know how this guy made it to the NBA. His defense isn't THAT good to keep. I hope to god they shop Ariza.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Give Ariza a break. I mean he is no Lebron James but the kid is only 20 and he has the alethicism to become a really good defensive player in the league one day. He just needs to develope a decent jumper and he can become a Bruce Bowen type player at best. He is already 2nd in the league in steals per 48 mins. He just needs time to grown and learn the game. His occational throw downs aren't that bad either.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

Bruce Bowen isn't a liability on the offense like Ariza is. Bruce Bowen CAN handle the ball. I mean in the NBA, you'd assume everyone at the 1-3 positions can handle the ball. I've never seen anyone handle the ball more carelessly than Ariza. It doesn't matter how young he is. There's certain things you should already be able to do before you reach the NBA, even before you reach the college level. I'm not saying Ariza is completely useless. His long arms and semi-athleticism frustrates opposing players trying to score. But it's not a unique attribute. There are players in the league that can do the same but didn't get the opportunity Ariza got. I think because of the hype Ariza got last year, we could get something for him that would complete our rotation.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I never said Ariza is as good as Bruce Bowen. I'm not delusional.

What I said was that he can work himself into becoming a Bruce Bowen Type player at Best.

Read my post again.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

in my opinion, i think ariza's an all right ball handler, haven't really seen him T.O. that much, not really at all, but i mean why must you hate on him? and bruce bowen?!?! ariza has WAY more talent than bowen. bowen can't play d. he' a dirty player just like ron-ron except, ron was an all star and way tougher than bowen.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Bowen can't D up?*

You can't possibly be serious about that, can you? Even without the holding etc., Bowen is a lock down defender.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Bowen can't D up?*



alphadog said:


> You can't possibly be serious about that, can you? Even without the holding etc., Bowen is a lock down defender.


Yea and Ariza has the skills to be one he just needs to be at the right place.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Ariza's ball handling is good for a SF. Too bad he's in a SG's body.

It's worth noting that Bowen didn't stick in the NBA until he was 27 years old, and he's relatively the same player now at 34 that he was then.

Bowen can hit the corner three. Ariza can't even hit the corner 15 footer. All he offers on offense is putbacks and dunks, and David Lee offers the exact same thing. Except Lee doesn't take ugly jumpers that go way wide, and he's got 40 pounds more in strength that he can use on defense. Ariza is only 20 years old. Most 20 year olds don't even play for their teams. He let his rookie success go to his head.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

sherako said:


> This summer, he really needs to get in the gym and work on his game. He is the same player he was in last year's summer-league


 I agree completely. Not to mention, the dude looks soft. Whatever happened to working out man? I seen the bulls game the other day, and Ben Gordon looks HUGE for his size. You see his arms? They're bigger than Ariza's!

The problem with Trevor Ariza being anything near Bruce Bowen without a Jumper, is that HE'S NOT ON THE SPURS! Ariza as a defender would be great on a team that wouldn't need some offensive output at that position. I don't even think his ball handling is good for a SF, unless you (Rashidi) mean the lower third of SFs in the league.

These kids need to actually WORK, and work hard on their game before they feel they earned the right to talk about playing time. Doing alright on a team that's not really good (last years knicks) is not something to write home about.

He's athletic, and thats good (although its not anything to get excited about, an athletic swingman - oh wow how rare :|) but, like I say about JC, he needs to put some time in the gym. being 6'8 210 is not good unless you are very talented.

I hope the knicks put more into developing their players. 

with this post. I'm out


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

uhs 6'8" 210? doesn't that sound a lot like an all-star? by the name of who? tracy mcgrady?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Player YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG 
Tracy 97-98 TOR 64 17 18.4 .450 .341 .712 1.6 2.6 4.2 1.5 .77 .95 1.03 1.30 7.0 
Trevor 04-05 NYK 80 12 17.3 .442 .231 .695 1.1 1.9 3.0 1.1 .88 .23 .91 1.90 5.9 

bump up trevor's minutes like toronto did with tracy and i'm pretty sure we'll soon be seeing the second T-Mac in the making.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Gotham2krazy said:


> uhs 6'8" 210? doesn't that sound a lot like an all-star? by the name of who? tracy mcgrady?


Hence,


> being 6'8 210 is not good unless you are very talented.


as for



> Player YEAR TEAM G GS MPG FG% 3P% FT% OFF DEF RPG APG SPG BPG TO PF PPG
> Tracy 97-98 TOR 64 17 18.4 .450 .341 .712 1.6 2.6 4.2 1.5 .77 .95 1.03 1.30 7.0
> Trevor 04-05 NYK 80 12 17.3 .442 .231 .695 1.1 1.9 3.0 1.1 .88 .23 .91 1.90 5.9
> 
> bump up trevor's minutes like toronto did with tracy and i'm pretty sure we'll soon be seeing the second T-Mac in the making.


meh. similar stats do not a similar player make.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

it doesn't, but you will see some more results i believe. and ariza was drafted by isiah just like t-mac was, so i think that isiah did see something in him


----------

